# Can anyone tell me why black socks are bad?



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Waxbytes said:


> I keep hearing that black socks are, or perhaps used to be , a bad thing in the cycling world. Is this true? Why?
> 
> Thanks for any enlightenment that can be provided?


tradition says roadies wear white socks--that isn't so true any more as lance wore colored socks--wear what you like and forget the snobs. Black socks stay nicer looking longer anyway. Mountain bikers have known this for some time.


----------



## Waxbytes (Sep 22, 2004)

I keep hearing that black socks are, or perhaps used to be , a bad thing in the cycling world. Is this true? Why?

Thanks for any enlightenment that can be provided?


----------



## cmatcan (Oct 6, 2005)

i've gotta agree with bocephus. if youve been to a bike shop lately, youll see dozens of crazy-colored socks. i have black ones with a cartoon image of a mug of beer on them, among others. keep the jersey club/team or plain, the shorts likewise, but socks is where you can basically do whatever the hell you want. 
need proof? do a google image search for "cycling socks," and count how many are plain white. not very many.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

*What would've Johnny Cash worn?*

Black is the new white...  

There's nothing wrong with black socks at all. They make sense in terms of function and you can never go wrong with black in my book.


----------



## hycobob (Jun 28, 2002)

*Because we're sheeple.....Bahahahahahahah!!!*

Somebody says not to wear black socks. Then someone else says they heard that you aren't supposed to wear black socks and on and on it goes... I wear what I like and to Hel1 with what the snobs say. Our club prez rides a Litespeed Ultimate and wears these God awful white crew socks. Sounds bad, but to each his own. I almost fell into the Giro helmet clique in my club...but then had a moment of pure genious. I tried on another brand and liked it better...a lowly Bell "Ghisallo" (worn by pros, but not cool enough for the clique). Don't be too worried about fassion except for the dreaded white T-shirt. Go to long Cycles' website and order a couple of Grab bags (6 pair) of socks for $17 or so apiece. I get DeFeet. Get one white and one black (colored...really, I'm not being PC). You can't pick the individual colors or design but thats part of the fun...you'll get a few pair of socks you'ld not otherwise buy, but who caresthey're still cool. Don't worry, if you ask for no pink ones they won't send you any. I usually ask for some Texas themed ones and they always come through. 

I even gave some socks to my wife for Christmas...she kept wearing mine. It beat the Hel1 out of getting her a chick flick that I'ld have to watch too.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

*I've got mine on now*

Long day at work and my feet were hurting when I got home so I put on my super supportive black (with red racing stripes) cycling socks! 
If they are comfy and on sale I'll get cycling socks no matter what color. Hell I HATE pink and I have a pair of pink and mauve argyle cycling socks which are super comfy. 
Buy whatever works; fashion be d*mned!
<-----Oh, lol there are the black ones in my avatar!


----------



## ampastoral (Oct 3, 2005)

*ahead of the curve*



rocco said:


> Black is the new white...


pbbt, i've got my pink ones on the way. i'll be so fashion forward. hehe


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Black, white, blue, whatever colour you like. BUT, I don't understand the "long" short socks thing a la Lance. That really irritates me! It just looks dorky when they're more than just above the ankle.


----------



## asgelle (Apr 21, 2003)

hycobob said:


> Somebody says not to wear black socks. Then someone else says they heard that you aren't supposed to wear black socks and on and on it goes...


Into the 90's (not sure of the exact date) that would have been USCF. White socks and black shorts were required for racing.


----------



## Mark McM (Jun 18, 2005)

asgelle said:


> Into the 90's (not sure of the exact date) that would have been USCF. White socks and black shorts were required for racing.


And maybe the UCI as well. Until the 90's, the UCI required that shorts be predominantly black (although colored side panels were allowed).

Neither USCF and UCI currently allow sleeveless jerseys (UCI rules specifically say jerseys must have sleeves, although USCF rules just say that the shoulders must be covered).


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

I don't remember that. maybe the USCF had already changed the rule by the time i got my license in '91. 

i do remember being told by a team mate that i was 'breaking the rules' when i was wearing day-glo yellow, or maybe they were pink, socks (IIRC they were Z socks by girodana ). 

this was when i was racing in scotland, where the SCU had rules against anything other than white socks, and if you weren't registered witha team you had to wear a white jersey, etc.

they were never enforced (at least the sock rule, i was on a local team, so had the right kit).

whatever - i always felt that people who thought black socks were a faux pas were idiots. i also hate high socks, and shorts that go down to the knee. LA never really stylish with his cycling look.



Mark McM said:


> And maybe the UCI as well. Until the 90's, the UCI required that shorts be predominantly black (although colored side panels were allowed).
> 
> Neither USCF and UCI currently allow sleeveless jerseys (UCI rules specifically say jerseys must have sleeves, although USCF rules just say that the shoulders must be covered).


----------



## mateoway (Oct 14, 2005)

*wear what you like*

123456


----------



## Cory (Jan 29, 2004)

*Another rule I can ignore now that I'm 60....*

There's a downside to moving into your seventh decade, but one of the bright spots is that you pretty much don't think about things like socks anymore. We're having a spell of warm weather this week (mid-60s, 30 degrees above average), and I'm going to cut a stylish figure at lunch today in my WHITE T-shirt, RED BAGGY mountain bike shorts and GRAY SmartWool socks with YELLOW stripes. I sure hope they don't clash with my blue-and-rust Trek singlespeed with silver fenders, honey-brown B-17 and lime-green saddlebag.


----------



## cwg_at_opc (Oct 20, 2005)

_"You say, 'B*tch' like it's a bad thing..."_


----------



## mootinator (Apr 4, 2003)

*black is back ...I think*



Waxbytes said:


> I keep hearing that black socks are, or perhaps used to be , a bad thing in the cycling world. Is this true? Why?
> 
> Thanks for any enlightenment that can be provided?


Hey, nothing wrong with black socks...thats all I wear. personally I think it gives you a little attitude, ya know? I also like that they do not discolor like the white ones. I don't think there is any fashion faux pas associated with it...that I know of. But hey, who cares!


----------



## bobj (Sep 29, 2004)

It was definitely in the USCF rulebook. I can remember stories of racers painting white "socks" on their ankles before races using white shoe polish back in the '70s!


----------



## Danimal (Jan 4, 2005)

Wear what you want. $1.50 in the little girls section at Target. Seriously.


----------



## stevee (Feb 4, 2005)

Danimal said:


> Wear what you want. $1.50 in the little girls section at Target. Seriously.


Not nearly as shocking as when Chris wore blue panties at Wimbledon.


----------

